# sheetrock damage from wallpaper removal



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

skimcoat with drywall compound if it's a lot of damage, for little stuff just smooth and spackle. Use a wide knife (10-12) don't put on too much, do 1 or 2 coats as needed.

I usually prime the damaged areas before mudding because i've heard if you don't you can get bubbles in the mud or something. Maybe its not necessary but I do it, just quickly with a spraycan.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

That will certainly work but Gardz will work better and cheaper, this is exactly what it was made for:yes:


----------



## 1234mom (Jun 30, 2011)

chrisBC said:


> skimcoat with drywall compound if it's a lot of damage, for little stuff just smooth and spackle. Use a wide knife (10-12) don't put on too much, do 1 or 2 coats as needed.
> 
> I usually prime the damaged areas before mudding because i've heard if you don't you can get bubbles in the mud or something. Maybe its not necessary but I do it, just quickly with a spraycan.


I've primed with an oil based primer to make sure I have a good seal over the damaged sheet rock much of which is damaged badly. How precise do I need to be with the primer. I have the walls done well but didn't tape so don't have it right up to the very edges of the tub or ceiling, is this okay or do I need to get out tape and a brush to edge?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The torn paper face is the area that might bubble when taped--if the areas that aren't primed have the original paper you should be fine.

There are three types of mud---the first coat should be done with 'All purpose' the green lid--
that one has glue in it and will bond the best to the messed up walls.It is rather hard to sand.

I would use 'light weight' blue lid for the top coats --that one is easy to sand.

The third type is the powdered bag mix---'easy sand' chemical set--20-45-90 minute set times.

It is very hard and is used mainly to fill gaps and voids before taping and for mudding corner bead.
You should not need that one.----Mike----


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

yep, as stated above, the only areas you need to worry about when priming are those with the torn paper, the brown paper underneath will be exposed.


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

chrisn said:


> That will certainly work but Gardz will work better and cheaper, this is exactly what it was made for:yes:


 
hmm interesting, i'm not familiar with that. So you just roll it over the damaged area and it fills in the damage or what?


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

gardz, or if you cant find that s/w dry wall conditioner:yes:. brush over torn fuzzy area ,or roll , this is necessary:yes:.let dry then do you skim coat:wink: p/s it doesn't fill it in but rather clues it down and seals it


----------



## 1234mom (Jun 30, 2011)

so can anyone give advice on how to skim coat? Should it be of a certain thickness? And after I have the wall as smooth as possible should I use a waterbased primer again before painting?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Gardz is the stuff. Soak the brown paper areas. But first sand them to get as much flacky paper off. 
Another thing not mention is paper paste. Hopefully you got as much of that off as you can. Any large areas of it will reactivate and ruin your paint later. 
Gardz is also great for sealing the residue paste ( after you've cleaned off as much as you can) . 
It can also be used as a primer/sealer after you mud and sand if you're going to an eggshell or higher sheen. You can throw about 25% of you paint into it to give a little coverage too.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

When you skim, use the largest blade ( usually a 12" ) as you can . Also have a 6 and a 4 . All are handy. It is an acquired skill- not one that you just "get" . Takes practice.


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes....
Do all you can to find Gardz!!

Think of it as a "Clear Glue" layer. 
It goes on kinda thin, like skim milk. Turns clear.
Prime whole room with it, paying special attention to the damaged areas.
Now all the exposed gypsum, torn edges, etc. are locked down, and can't cause any bubbling, lifting, etc.

NOW it's time for the filling/skimming steps.
As Brush said, this takes a skilled hand to do RIGHT. I'd urge you to HIRE this done!!! Done correctly, it will look beautiful, minimize final sanding, and add good value to your home.

Not sayin' you can't do it.....but everyone's got a "skill-set"...KWIM?!!?

>>> After the skimming/sanding is done, remove ALL DUST residue from walls. Every molecule... Check with firm hand wipes.
>>> Now use a good primer like Zinsser 123, C2-One, or a good Drywall primer. Apply a good FULL coat.

AT LAST....you're ready for final paint!!

Faron


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Faron- lets not get her scared about the dust- remove yes, every molecule? c'mon.


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

I agree that Guardz is wonderful for a seal coat on damaged drywall. I do not agree that it seals wallpaper glue all that well. I stripped a bathroom, had lots of wall damage so I knew I would need to use the Guardz. The label says that it will seal the paste, so I did not try to get ALL the glue off, but it did not. Since I was doing a venetian plaster finish on the walls, I knew I did not need the surface to be perfectly smooth. After priming with Guardz the plaster bubbled up on me. In the future I will always use an oil primer to seal in any wallpaper glue that just did not want to come off. Just my two cents.


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

Brush-

I know...I know!
Just stressing the importance of a cleaned/dust-free wall!:laughing:

(I could've said...."remove every quark of dust..."!)

Faron


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

m1951mm said:


> I agree that Guardz is wonderful for a seal coat on damaged drywall. I do not agree that it seals wallpaper glue all that well. I stripped a bathroom, had lots of wall damage so I knew I would need to use the Guardz. The label says that it will seal the paste:yes:, so I did not try to get ALL the glue off, but it did not. Since I was doing a venetian plaster finish on the walls, I knew I did not need the surface to be perfectly smooth. After priming with Guardz the plaster bubbled up on me. In the future I will always use an oil primer to seal in any wallpaper glue that just did not want to come off. Just my two cents.


Don't make me go there. please.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

m1951- All of us who recommend Gardz say to a person to remove the paste first. If you are doing what you did, I would have used 2 coats . 
But I have also seen oil fail both at sealing paste and sealing damages wallboard. It depends on how completely and thickly it has been covered.


----------

